# [SOLVED] PCI-e Slot Covers for Case



## KoLAddict (Jul 7, 2006)

When building my computer I broke a couple extra PCI-e shields, so I have a couple holes on my PC now. Is there something I can put over it to protect it from dust? Would a single row of tape, like scotch tape work?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: PCI-e Slot Covers for Case*

Yes, tape would work, or you could leave them open for extra ventilation, which is what I do. If you're worried about dust, clean the case out every few weeks with a can of compressed air.


----------



## KoLAddict (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: PCI-e Slot Covers for Case*

Ok awesome, thanks.


----------

